# Release hand pressure



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

I think that I have found the root of all evil with my shot execution. I do believe that it is un-even finger pressure from day to day. 
Some days the shots are effortless and I think to myself. Ahhh, I finely got it figured out. :banana: Then the next day I will struggle to get it to go off. :angry:
So what is the secret or some tips that help you achieve a consistent and even finger/hand pressure or tension on the release?


----------



## stringnastick (Mar 8, 2008)

First question - How many fingers do you use? The more fingers on the release the bigger the difference from day to day I would think. I have a 3 finger back tension release and one thing that has helped me to be way more consistent at the release was to adjust the the amount of pressure needed to fire the release. I currently have my release adjusted very light. Makes for less movement to fire, less fatigue, better accuracy by limiting any manipulation on my part.


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

3 fingers. for both my thumb and hinge.
My thumb I have set so that I'm comfortable getting my thumb around the barrel without it misfiring. Once I'm locked in and start pulling I want it to go off fairly quick. It is this day to day change in pressure (I think) that is giving me fits, whether it be with hinge or thumb trigger.


----------



## shakylx (Nov 21, 2008)

what I have found on thumb releases and I am sure you will agree is that the more tension you have in your release hand the harder it is to go off this is because you are pulling with your hole hand and not just the fingers on the release and never really depressing the trigger.

what you have to do is get used to having a relaxed hand I just curl my fingers in the release and pull back when I am at full draw their is no tension in the back of my hand or in my finger tips it is tough to get used to if you are just learning and it will feelike your release is going to fly out of your hand but once you learn it you will be more consistent.

one thing I like to do on crappy days when I cannot shoot is just practice my release I just have a weight that I tied a string to and practice it is a good way to see what you are doing wrong then you can take what you learned their and apply it at the range.


----------

